# Drones; if it's not the government, it's the eagles



## astroNikon (Aug 12, 2015)

Watch Eagle punches drone out of sky


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2015)

Awesome video!


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2015)

Get off my lawn, ya darn kids!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow,  can imagine what Peregrines will be doing.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Watch Eagle punches drone out of sky


http://www.freep.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/08/12/eagle-knocks-drone-sky-australia/31527203/

Ok, so, is the guy going to sue the Eagle?

Did the Eagle have a teenage daughter nearby in a bikini?

Was the Eagle at least arrested and charged with something?


----------



## runnah (Aug 12, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Wow,  can imagine what Peregrines will be doing.



Flying?


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so, is the guy going to sue the Eagle?



Drone operator will show recording of flight path to local media.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2015)

Designer said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so, is the guy going to sue the Eagle?
> ...



Yes.. but will the Eagle do the same?

Hmmm....


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 12, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, so, is the guy going to sue the Eagle?
> 
> Did the Eagle have a teenage daughter nearby in a bikini?
> 
> Was the Eagle at least arrested and charged with something?


Eagle was tested for drugs and determined that he was flying "high"


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so, is the guy going to sue the Eagle?
> ...



Aha.. so a clear cut case of FUI - flying under the influence.  Personally I'm outraged.  Livid.   Yes, dare I say miffed even.  It's high time we were able to arm these poor drones so they could defend themselves.

We need to start an internet petition.  A social media campaign.  We need to lobby congress.  This injustice must end!


----------

